# Strange test results after Clomid



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi 
I'm new to Clomid, I took it on days 2-6 of my cycle.  Usually my bleeding is extremely light and only last around 1 day.  After I took the Clomid I bled until day 17 (I still am having a little spotting now at day 25).  I started taking Ovulation tests on day 11 and they have been positive everyday since! Almost 3 weeks ovulating does not seem likely.  Ovulation tests were always negative before I started Clomid.  On day 15 I took a pregnancy test by accident (they look really similiar to my ovulation tests) and it came back positive.  I didn't think it was possible to get a positive result so soon so I googled it and found 50% of websites say that Clomid can cause false positives if taken too soon and 50% say that Clomid will not cause false results.  Which is it?  I took another pregnancy test on day 22 which was also positive.  My GP can't give me answers and suggests I speak to my specialist, but I've rang his secretary who tells me that he won't be in until the 19th!
Am I pregnant or is the Clomid playing tricks on me?


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow Cally, no wonder you are confused. I really hope you are pregnant. 

Could there not be a possibility you caught before you started the clomid?? 

I have heard of clomid giving false opk results re ovulation, but not heard about false pregnancy test results. 

I know it may seem an age to wait to speak to you doctor, but be careful googling cos sometimes it can make you  

Good luck


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

How very confusing!  I've also never heard of Clomid causing false pregnancy tests, but must admit I've never really looked into it.
Is there anyone else available in the place where you see your specialist? Either way, you shouldn't take anymore Clomid until you know for sure.
Hope you get a clear answer soon.


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words 
Unfortunately there is only the one specialist in my area, and he also works in other areas, which is where he is until the 19th and no one can give me any contact details.  This is rather frustrating seeing as my GP told me to get in touch with him ASAP, which is impossible.

I took a pregnancy test before taking the Clomid just to be sure and it was negative.  

My temperature has stayed high since ovulation, is that a good sign?  But I am still spotting slightly.

I'm on CD 26 now so I'll wait til the weekend then take another test (around day 28-30), but if they are positive as well then I don't think I'l believe them now.  If it comes back negative I'll still be confused.

 It's all so confusing


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

never heard of clomid causing fake BFPs !! ... could you not go to a private clinic for a blood test ? cant understand why your own doctor wont see you either ! thats what theyre there for ? cant they do a blood test or refer you for a scan ?? x


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

My GP says that he doesn't have the expertise to deal with such a complex issue.  I fear that a blood test will have the same results as the urine test because if the pregnancy hormone is in my system from the tablets then it will be in my blood stream too.  I wouldn't want to get my hopes up by getting a positive blood test and it turns out that it's just the tablets in my system. 
I agree I think a scan would be the only way of knowing for sure.  But I can't speak to my GP about it anymore and the specialist is unavailable.  
I think I will have to go private if I want it looking at quickly :-/ I just fear that it will cost a lot of money which I'm saving for IVF incase this doesn't work.  
Do you think I should wait until after CD 31 until I ask for a scan?  Or shall I just go for it? 
It is so frustrating that no Dr or nurse or anything can give me an answer to 1 simple question - Does Clomid cause false positive pregnancy test results if taken too early?

I'm sure that a specialist would know the answer to this straight away, but instead of letting me know I have to sit and stew for ages   Not slept properly in days and can't get on with my work properly at work.  They should tell you before they give it to you, or it should say on the box or something. 
Sorry for the rant :-/
I just feel completely frustrated and alone in this now


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

My DH went to the chemist today and asked them if the HCG (pregnancy) hormone is an ingredient of Clomid.  They said that it wasn't.  They suggested that I take a pregnancy test when I'm supposed to, then if it's positive to go to the Dr for confirmation.
Feel like I've been given a slap on the wrist for taking the tests too early


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

cally y2k - Clomid can't cause a false positive as pg tests only look for the hormone HCG, which is not what clomid contains, nor what it stimulates the production of. It says clearly on the 'small print' bit of the Cleaarblue pg tests that clomid will not cause a false positive. The treatment that could confuse things is the HCG shot that some ladies get with IVF - but it doesn't sound like you've had anything like that?
So, I would say congratulations! You've got your bfp!  

I hope you manage to get some proper answers from your GP or your consultant soon - it's awful that they've left you worrying like this for so long - if your consultant is really not available could you ask his secretary about you being seen in the early pregnancy unit to get checked out - if you mention the spotting they should be happy to see you?

Good luck
Love Moo xx


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

carly, how strange, i am on the exact same cycle day as you and nothing like that has happened to me.

how frustrating of your doctor, have you considered going to an early pregnancy unit at the hospital and explain you think you might be pregnant but unsure how far etc, just play a little dumb and they may do some further tests.

I had to do this a few years ago when i suffered a misscarriage shortly after i got BFP again and GP was useless said it was still the hormone in my body went to local hospital (had to wait a few hours) but they confirmed it was BFP

good luck i hope it is BFP x


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

OMG! Do you really think it could be a proper positive!?  I dare not get my hopes up  

You're right I've not had any HCG shots or anything like that - just the Clomid.

I think I'm going to have to be naughty and take another test in the morning  

I have googled early pregnancy symptoms yesterday (I know I shouldnt have), but the only one I had was going for a wee a bit more than usual.  Then today I think my boobs hurt a bit at one point but I don't know if it's in my head or not  

I think I'll take a ClearBlue pg test at the weekend (I've been saving the expensive ones until I'm more sure) because then I'll be on day 30ish.  Then on Monday (if it's still positive) I'll call my dr and ask to be referred to the early pregnancy unit (I didn't even know such a place existed) because of my continuing bleeding.

Everyone cross your fingers for me!    
xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Well, since you haven't had the injection, I can't think what else it could be apart from a proper positive.


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

I so hope that you are right. 
When you're in this situation every hours seems to last a day.  

My local Early Pregnancy Unit website says that they only see women between 6-15 weeks pregnant, so thats still to early for me.  I think I might have to play the dumb card and big up the bleeding so that I can have a scan or something - is that really bad?  

Thank you all so much for your help - it is making me feel so much better, even just having someone to rant at.  Chatting is so much better than googling random rubbish that could be very unreliable.  

I feel sick I'm so excited to take another test.  Unfortunately all this excitement will cause me to be even more upset if I'm not pregnant.  But I'll try not to think about that, and I'll try not to get my hopes up too much.  We have been TTC for so long now that it seems unlikely that we will be lucky enough to have Clomid work for us on the first try.

Fingers crossed


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

CD 27 - another BFP


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

I personally wouldn't big up the bleeding cos they'll just say keep taking hcg tests. You'd be better off saying your not too sure how many weeks you are and you think your 6 weeks ..but you have some bleeding ... and your tests are still postitive.... gl xx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok thank you for the tip xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

let us know how you get on   i really think your pregnant tho if your getting bfp's x


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

I will do 
I really hope that you are right.

My DH has banned me from taking anymore pregnancy tests until CD 30 (Sunday), then we decided that I'll take the expensive one (ClearBlue digital) on Wednesday.  That should hopefully give me an indicator of how far along I am - if I am pregnant at all. 

I have had some private messages suggesting that I'm further on than I think and that maybe the BFN test result I got before taking the Clomid was false.  If so I am worried that the Clomid will have caused some damage.  I was in a lot of pain 1/2 weeks after taking it.  

One private message suggested going to a&e seeing as my specialist is no-where to be found.  What does everyone else think?


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think you need to put your mind at rest and you need to do what you need to do... I wouldn't suggest a and e as it would be waste of your time as they'd refer you to the early pregnancy unit... I would go straight there....i think you can just call them up or go through your doctor.... but on my last pregnancy i just rang them up and theyd booked me straight in..........tell them you think your around 6-7 weeks along with some bleeding......I too was thinking you may be further along with all those positive opks for so long.... I wouldn't worry about damage to the baby at this point in time   ...... Gl xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi hun.. i too think you are pregnant as many ladies continue to bleed even with a bfp.. call your local hosp for epu they will tell you what to do best of luck xx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

CD28

I took a ClearBlue Digital test today.  It said 
'Pregnant 2-3weeks'

So if it's correct then I must have concieved after taking the Clomid (which is a relief).  

I think I will give my Dr (GP) a call today and try to get an appointment to see him.  My DH is getting a bit worried about the bleeding and wants me to go and see him asap.

I am beginning to think that you ladies are right - I think I am pregnant!  My DH and I still want to wait for the Dr to confirm it before we get excited though.... well toooooo excited.  It is so strange that something so major can be happening to your body without you feeling a thing!



Again thank you all so much for your support and tips on what to do etc.  I think that when my head is in a fuzz I just go blank and don't know what to do with myself.

I will keep you informed xx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

More blood today


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Aww hope everything turns out ok for you cally    

I was wondering also if clomid messed OPK  up as ive tested + the last 3 days then went for my 10 day scan today to be told that my follicles were all less than 11mm and they needed to be at least 17mm before I would ovulate


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

congrates ...some people have bleeding and its nothing to worry about.... try and relax xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats, sounds like a BFP to me x


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you everybody
I went to my GP on Friday after work and he said that he was concerned and that I should call an emergency number if the bleeding or pain increases over the weekend.  It didn't.  
I had to go in for a blood test this morning and he wants me to go next Monday too for another one to see if the HCG levels have increased as they should throughout the week.  I presume that the blood test will confirm the pregnancy too? 
He said that it's too early to go to the EPU (they only take you on after 6 weeks pregnant).  He said that I could either be miscarrying or a threatened miscarriage (whatever that is).  He also poked around on my belly both days (does anyone know what he might've been feeling for - I forgot to ask, think my brain turned to mush).


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Good knows why he poked your belly   probably to see if there's anything untoward ?? .... Well I'm feeling positive for you... That you are still having positive bfp !!! That all is going well... My bf had bleeding with all her pregnancies and everything was fine....

Just take it easy ...

Yes hcg levels will confirm pregnancy and it ment to double every 48 hours.... Xx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what my HCG levels should be at this point (if I am 4 weeks pregnant)?
x


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

70 to 500 

Good luck x


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you

Another daft question - sorry ladies I'm a panicker!

I have a stabbing pain in my armpit - could that be due to pregnancy?  It is definately not my boobs, just one armpit.  It blooming kills n I can barely use my arm.  
My collegues think its stress related (but they do not know about the pregnancy).

Sorry I know I'm


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Hmm, the pain could be something unrelated of course. On the other hand, shoulder pain can be a symptom of an ectopic pregnancy. Other main signs of that would be bleeding and a one-sided abdominal pain. I think if any pain gets really bad, don't hesitate to contact a doctor right away.

Hope you feel better soon and everything goes well for you.


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

dear cally_y2k,

I really really don't want to scare you, but i am a little worried. pain in pelvic area, especially if on one side, early bleeding and pain in your shoulder tip can be signs of ectopic pregnancy. you should have 2 or 3 bHCG tests over the next 4-6 days and compare the results. if the levels are slow to rise then this could be a symptom. if the pregnancy is confirmed by bHCG, please ask to have another test a couple days later.

depending on how far along you are they may be able to do a u/s scan and check your uterus to see if it has implanted properly.

i had an ectopic earlier this year and was horribly shocked and saddened when they found the pregnancy in one of my tubes.

i really really really hope i am wrong and i am so so sorry if i am and have caused you upset for no reason.

please look after yourself and i have everything crossed for you that i am wrong!!



yx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for your concern
I had a HCG blood test yesterday and have been told to go for one every Monday to see how things are progressing.  They cannot refer me to the EPU (therefore I can't get a scan) until I am 6 weeks pregnant, I think I'm 4/5 now.
I mentioned ectopic pregnancy to my GP and he said that it was too early to rule it out and think about it yet.  They basically said that other than these serial blood tests there is nothing they can do at this early stage  
Sorry to hear that you had an ectopic pregnancy - how many weeks were you when you found out? 

My GP was really nice and basicaaly told me to take it easy and keep myself healthy and just wait (and keep having my blood taken on Mondays).

It's very frustrating just having to wait for ages - 2 weeks is going to drag so much (I'm hoping that in 2 weeks the EPU will take me on and do a scan on me, I'm gonna beg and if that fails go private for an early scan).

Thanks again


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

dear  cally_y2k,

i am very glad to hear that you are having a series of blood tests.... i think they can tell a lot from these. i suspect if they have any worries about your pregnancy, they will get you in for a scan as a matter of urgency, regardless how far along you are.

i was 4 weeks along when i found out about my ectopic. 

i pray that you will not need to worry and that your blood results come back doubling nicely!

look after yourself and let us know you are ok!
yx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow - 4 weeks is very early!  My GP told me that a scan can't detect a baby before 6 weeks. 

On Friday it will be a week since I took the ClearBlue digital test which told me it was 2-3 weeks since conception, so I'll take another one of those this coming Friday and hopefully it will say 3-4 weeks since conception.  If it doesn't I will be very worried 

Thank you again - I'll keep you posted as to what happens x


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

i think they would be able to see a sac, but nothing else..so it wouldnt give them much clue to wether its developing properly ...xx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

dear cally_y2k,

i think your gp is right, it is difficult for the doctors to see any pregnancy from that early.

When i had my scan, the first doctor could not find the ectopic pregnancy so called in a more senior doctor. the second doctor looked to see which side i had ovulated from (she could see a corpus luteum) and then followed the line of my fallopian tube and found the ectopic.

good luck with your blood tests!

let us know when you have news.

yx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

My GP called me with the results from Mondays blood test and confirmed my pregnancy (600 Hcg).
He also asked me to go in every Monday and Thursday for a blood test again to check that the Hcg level is rising as it should.


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

goodluck im sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

dear cally_y2k,

That's great news that you have your bHCG back!

I hope you are feeling ok and keep us posted on your next results!

yx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations cally x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations Cally!!  

Love Moo xx

ps, if you look in the pregnancy section there is a thread for ladies with BFP who are due next May/June (which is I'm guessing where you're at?) so feel free to join us there xx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you all 
I'm still very concerned though - my bleeding has got worse.
I went for my second blood test this morning and should get the results from that 1 tomorrow evening.


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

My HCG has dropped from 600 (Monday) to 398 (Thursday).  My Dr told me that its techincally a Threatened Miscarriage today but is very likely to change to a full miscarriage in the next couple of days


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh Cally im so sorry hun xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

So very sorry 
Take care of yourself


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

dear cally_y2k,

oh, that is so sad.

i'm sorry for your news. how cruel that your joy has been snatched from you.

i hope the bleeding stops soon and that you are not in too much pain.

take care of yourself.

big hug  

yx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sending you a big hug cally xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

So sorry to read this xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear this your numbers were so good too   X


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

any update? xx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Nothing much more to update.  I have another blood test on Tuesday and they're expecting that the HCG will be 0 then.  I just have to wait til it all comes away.  
I went to EPU on Tuesday just gone and they were useless.  I saw a nurse for less then 10 minutes and she couldn't answer any of my questions and wouldn't tell me where I could get the answers.  My GP and I were very disappointed by them.
I am hoping to get referred to a gyne now, but it is going to be a while before I get an appointment.  

More disappointing news - my GP said that usually they want you to wait 3 cycles til you try again (i.e. take clomid again) after a miscarriage.  But my cycles are so random I told him it could take a year for me to have 3 cycles again!  I also asked when should I become worried about bleeding for too long, it's been 6 weeks of bleeding now.  He said he didn't know.


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

sorry to hear that... and what poor service!   speechless for you xx


----------



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

I went back to the EPU today.  The 1st nurse was nice but couldn't tell me anything.  She suggested that I come back 3 hours later to see the registrar because of my temperature being high.  I finished antibiotics yesterday for a fever.

Then I had to go for blood tests etc. The nurse who did that was AWFUL!  It looked like she had never been in the hospital in her life.  She didn't know how to turn on the blood pressure machine.  She didn't know where the needles etc were for the blood test, when she finally found them it took her 4 different needles and 6 different attempts in both arms to get anything out (I am scared of needles too btw, even more so now).  I ended up in uncontrollable tears while she was wiggling it around trying to get some blood out.  It blooming killed! and still does  I've had 6 blood tests at my GPs in the last 2 weeks and none of them have struggled before.  After that I had to remind her to take my temperature!
When I got home I was sick and passed out.  Then I had to go back to see the registrar who was able to answer a couple of questions but basically said that if I needed more time off work then ask my GP for another drs note and come back on 2 weeks if the bleeding hasnt stopped yet.  While I was waiting for my appointment (1 hour) I was unable to stop myself from repeatedly falling asleep  
I supposed to return to work after 2 weeks off on Friday


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

sorry to hear your going through a rough time   hope things improve for you... xx


----------

